# Quick question about durarock.



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Alright all you know me as the framing pro. 

I have question for you guys? Do you really think applying durarock direct to the studs is alright? I would rather cap with green rock and then dura rock. The bathroom in question already is tore out. 


I have framed up the curb and about the drop some membrane for pre slope application. 

What do yall think about going direct with it? Or green and durarock?

I am very articulate as many of you know from my framing.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay-- a couple of things. First, I don't know if you realise it, but the preslope goes in BEFORE the membrane, hence the name PREslope. It's there to slope the membrane so that any moisture that gets thru the mortar bed will follow gravity to the weepholes. As for your question, NEITHER will work. You want a vapor barrier against the studs-- either 6 mil poly or 15 pound tar paper-- It would then tuck into the pan membrane, and THEN Durock directly over that, using 1/2" Durock. You don't want greenboard anywhere in that mix.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Bill_Vincent said:


> Okay-- a couple of things. First, I don't know if you realise it, but the preslope goes in BEFORE the membrane, hence the name PREslope. It's there to slope the membrane so that any moisture that gets thru the mortar bed will follow gravity to the weepholes. As for your question, NEITHER will work. You want a vapor barrier against the studs-- either 6 mil poly or 15 pound tar paper-- It would then tuck into the pan membrane, and THEN Durock directly over that, using 1/2" Durock. You don't want greenboard anywhere in that mix.


Yes I realize that. I just was unsure about the rock. Like I said I am not tiler I am a carpenter but will do a perfect job.


Drywall was the backing on demo. I was like:laughing::laughing:



Thanks for your confirmation on the green board.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Instead of durock, you can use dens shield. Eliminates the moisture barrier.
And dens shield is water resistant. Brush on two coats of Red Guard over seams and screws and you have a water shielded backer.
Here's a decent article for: constructing a mud shower pan for tile installation


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

OR.........if you want a really watertight shower, both walls and floor, do a Kerdi shower. http://picasaweb.google.com/tile4youinc Best way to go I think.:thumbsup:

Jaz


----------

